# Where have my conversations gone?



## andy mac (Jun 24, 2019)

I just tried to find an old private message/conversation, and I can only see my side of all my conversations.

I've been struggling to find my way round since the forum update so it's possible that I'm missing something... or did a load get lost in the forum upgrade?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

andy mac said:


> I just tried to find an old private message/conversation, and I can only see my side of all my conversations.
> 
> I've been struggling to find my way round since the forum update so it's possible that I'm missing something... or did a load get lost in the forum upgrade?


Hi, My PMs (conversations) go back as far as July 2012 & both parts are there. 
Hoggy.


----------



## andy mac (Jun 24, 2019)

Ah, I see what's happening now, every message from either party shows up individually rather than as one continuous conversation.

Have to say it's an odd way to do things


----------

